

Ask HN: Are you updating to OS X Yosemite this weekend? - zerolinesofcode


======
super_mario
I did it yesterday, and quickly restored Mavericks. I just can't get used to
the UI inconsistencies and starkness of the UI.

Also, the Preview app renders PDFs completely differently on non-retina
screens now. The text is way lighter and blurrier than on all previous
releases, which is unacceptable to me (I have huge collection of documents and
books in PDF format that I read and search through all the time). Spotlight is
now limited to smaller window to display its results, so you must scroll
through them, which is also a usability regression.

If they ever create actual dark mode where the window titles are also dark (so
the entire OS is like iPhoto or iMovies) then I will consider upgrading (I was
also happy with the default UI in all previous releases by the way). But the
way the OS looks now is just hideously ugly to me. I hate the all white
everything, and I hate the inconsistency of "dark" theme if it can be called
that, where menu bar and dock and folder grid views are dark but everything
else is pale gray/white. Also the dock looks 2D but if you have dock
magnification the icons pop out of the dock making it temporarily look like
its 3D. Really silly.

I'm taken aback by the direction Apple is taking and regression in refinement
and taste. I always wondered how long will it take for them to go from what
they were to just another mediocre, faceless corporate software development
company after Jobs. Apparently, not that long.

------
DiabloD3
I updated shortly after it hit the CDN. I'm not sure I like it, to be honest.
I don't dislike it either. Apple is trying something new, and it is neither
better nor worse than what they started with, and I'm not going to slam them
for finally doing that.

I'm actually looking forward to a more refined version of this in OSX 10.11.

That said, everything seems no faster nor slower, and battery life seems to be
the same.

The improvements I do like is the About Mac dialog is a lot more useful than
it was, Spotlight is a lot better than it was (I use Spotlight as an app
launcher for anything I don't keep pinned to the dock), and the font rendering
engine seems to improved (and the change in UI fonts really shows that off;
other than that, thin fonts stay thin instead of suffering from the usual OSX
fatness).

The dark menu bar/dock theme is a neat idea, but I don't really care for the
execution. I'd rather it switch back and forth depending on the background I
have (and I have backgrounds on rotation).

I use Chrome, iTerm2, Homebrew, Skype, Office365, Evernote, Todoist, and not
much else, and everything seems to be working fine.

I still don't like the multi-monitor experience on OSX. I want "Displays have
separate Spaces" off, but not have full screen apps take up all monitors,
especially when they can't use them.

------
chrisBob
I am happy with it on my home computer. I updated the first day, and other
than some changes in Safari that will take a few days to get used to
everything is fine.

My work computer was a different story. MATLAB had lots of issues, and I ended
up having to upgrade and watch youtube videos of workarounds to get it
running.

Has anyone else had serious compatibility issues?

------
wsc981
I upgraded yesterday. Installer was stuck on 99% for maybe an hour or so, but
said something like 1 minute remaining. Open the installer log to see if
anything is actually happening. At first I didn't and thought it was stuck, so
kept restarting the Mac and reinstall, also tried install from USB.

~~~
philf
Maybe it's this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8469478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8469478)

------
hashtag
No. The last time I updated right when an OS update came out, all sorts of
issues cropped up plus some drivers for certain things weren't updated by
third parties yet, etc... For any OS updates now (mobile included), I would
generally wait a month or two.

------
emsy
I already updated an hour ago. I can recommend everybody who is going to
update to make a bootable backup in case something goes wrong, or you miss
critical features like Dock pinning ;-). You can use SuperDuper or Carbon Copy
Cloner to create bootable backups.

------
wwas
Upgraded yesterday. Just noticed that the bluetooth audio codec is now SBC and
not aptx. Otherwise is looks OK.

------
businessgeek
I ugraded yesterday. I have some trouble with the finder but overall I am
happy!

